# Splinter Cell: Batman-Star Tom Hardy spielt Sam Fisher im Kinofilm



## MaxFalkenstern (15. November 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Splinter Cell: Batman-Star Tom Hardy spielt Sam Fisher im Kinofilm* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Splinter Cell: Batman-Star Tom Hardy spielt Sam Fisher im Kinofilm


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. November 2012)

Darsteller an sich gut, aber in der Rolle von Fischer irgendwie unpassend.
Sams CGI-Konterfei hat (meiner Meinung nach) mehr Ähnlichkeit mit George Clooney, welchen ich eher für die Verfilmung verpflichtet hätte.


----------



## Lukecheater (15. November 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Sams CGI-Konterfei hat (meiner Meinung nach) mehr Ähnlichkeit mit George Clooney, welchen ich eher für die Verfilmung verpflichtet hätte.


 
Stimmt schon, aber der sah doch ab dem 3ten Teil sowieso immer anders aus, oder?

btw: Wenn der Film schlecht wird kanns schonmal nicht Hauptdarsteller liegen


----------



## Rabowke (15. November 2012)

GEIL GEIL GEIL!!

Sorry für diesen ungewohnten Gefühlsausbruch, aber Tom Hardy ist einfach nur eine coole Sau! Hab vor ein paar Wochen Bronson gesehen, was für eine grandiose Leistung von Tom Hardy.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. November 2012)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, aber der sah doch ab dem 3ten Teil sowieso immer anders aus, oder?


 Joah... Aber geringfügig. Aber wenn sich Georgie die graue Haarpracht etwas zurechttönt und sich ähnlich fit-trainiert wie in "The American", dann wäre er eigentlich perfekt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stawacz (15. November 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> GEIL GEIL GEIL!!
> 
> Sorry für diesen ungewohnten Gefühlsausbruch, aber Tom Hardy ist einfach nur eine coole Sau! Hab vor ein paar Wochen Bronson gesehen, was für eine grandiose Leistung von Tom Hardy.


 

hab mir letztens warrior mit ihm angeguckt,,is auch super der film...tom hardy is mit fassbender und mcavoy,sich einer der kommenden top stars


----------



## groening (15. November 2012)

unglaublich wie wandelbar tom hardy ist 
http://www.listal.com/list/evolution-tom-hardy


----------



## Celerex (15. November 2012)

Schade, dass sich ein so großartiger Schauspieler für sowas hergibt. Neben "Das gibt Ärger" (This Means War) wird das vermutlich sein zweiter Ausrutscher. 

Clooney wäre aus rein optischer Sicht mit Sicherheit eine sehr gute Wahl, aber ich glaube kaum, dass sich der zu sowas hinreißen lassen würde. 

Edit: p.s. "Ausrutscher" im Sinne von Fehlbesetzung.


----------



## Lukecheater (15. November 2012)

stawacz schrieb:


> hab mir letztens warrior mit ihm angeguckt,,is auch super der film...tom hardy is mit fassbender und mcavoy,sich einer der kommenden top stars



Genau meine Worte 

Ich hab ihn auch bisher nur in Warrior gesehen und das war einfach zum niederknien (neben Nick Nolte natürlich)


----------



## xNomAnorx (15. November 2012)

Ich kenn Tom Hardy bisher nur aus The Dark Knight Rises, Inception und Black Hawk Down, aber in allen 3 hat er mir sehr gut gefallen. Vom Gesicht her finde ich passt er auch ziemlich gut in die Rolle.
Was den Film an sich angeht bin ich zwar immer noch skeptisch, aber immerhin ist jetzt schonmal sichergestellt, dass der Hauptdarsteller was drauf hat


----------



## svd (17. November 2012)

Clooney war damals auch immer mein Favorit für die Rolle... aber er war ein so schlechter Batman... (Schlechter Batman!) 

Hardy kenne ich hauptsächlich aus "ST: Nemesis", den ich, wie eigentlich alle ST:TNG Kinofilme, nicht besonders gut finde.
In Inception war Hardy gut, "Black Hawk Down" ist zu lange her, als dass ich mich an alle Charaktere erinnern könnte (außerdem war Sizemore eh der beste).
Wie ich eueren Posts entnehme, entwickelt sich Hardy aber zum ernstzunehmenden Schauspieler, wonach sein Talent in SC sicher vergeudet wäre.

Was mir generell an der Riege der jungen Schauspieler fehlt, sind Ecken und Kanten. Die sehen einfach zu gut/gebügelt/weich aus.
(Oliphant sieht in Hitman wie die Statuette zur "Absolution Professional Deluxe" aus.)

Der optimale Sam Fisher wäre für mich momentan vlt. Jason Statham (er hat eh die Lampe auf dem Kopf). Schauspielerische Leistungen sind in Spieleverfilmungen nicht sonderlich wichtig (Dungeon Siege), aber er ist einfach eine coole Socke.


----------



## HellStriker (21. November 2012)

OMG.....keine Ahnung aber gleich skeptisch.Inception hatte T.H. "nur" eine Nebenrolle.Batman?Geschmacksache.

Tipp: Schaut Euch "The Take" 2009 mit T.H. an. Geht gut 3std. Ist es alle mal Wert.


----------

